# Ebay Aerocycle



## Freqman1

Anyone know the story on this one? Tank looks like fiberglass or is it just me?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/354239268030?campid=5335809022


----------



## birdzgarage

It's either fiberglass or it was used to improperly repair a rusty tank.


----------



## catfish




----------



## BatWaves

I’m excited to see what this Restored Aerocycle with fiberglass tank and a few other incorrect parts is gonna go for… 😂


----------



## Freqman1

I've emailed the seller asking about the tank. We'll see if we get full disclosure. V/r Shawn


----------



## dave429

I see the seller just added a comment that the tank is fiberglass.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Chrome rack??? Womp womp
It's from socal(LA) so I'm pretty sure the grease might be chrome plated too due to high rollers out there..buyer beware


----------



## BatWaves

Freqman1 said:


> I've emailed the seller asking about the tank. We'll see if we get full disclosure. V/r Shawn



I had emailed him as well. Just received a response and he said he just updated the listing.


----------



## Freqman1

A $5000 bid was retracted. We'll see if anyone else backs out.


----------



## CWCMAN

He must have forgot about the tank being fiberglass on his original description. Less then honest in my book. I’d be concerned about the rest of the bike.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

There it is


----------



## fordmike65

SJ_BIKER said:


> There it is
> 
> View attachment 1684396
> 
> View attachment 1684397



Who in their right mind would replace a steel tank with a fiberglass one unless it was missing altogether?? At least that's what I'm getting from that last sentence  🧐


----------



## CWCMAN

I didn’t know Jerry Peters was/is a fabricator.

I guess he’s personally responsible for “replacing” all the original tanks with a glass tank in the 80’s  sounds like BS to me


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

in my opinionated opinion these bikes would be miles ahead in the looks department without the tank or maybe a much slimmer one to go with the "Streamline" name on the tank. that tank looks more like a blimp than an airplane.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Muh bad it's from Boston....


----------



## Freqman1

CWCMAN said:


> He must have forgot about the tank being fiberglass on his original description. Less then honest in my book. I’d be concerned about the rest of the bike.



My guess is the headlight lens is not glass either. If that's the case there are no real money parts on the bike. I guess if you just want something that looks like an Aerocycle this may fit the bill. V/r Shawn


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

It's funky alright, but for under 4k it would be a start for someone (but not me). Also someone needs to check Jerry's garage. Could be a big pile of (thin) "rusty gold" setting in his scrap bin.


----------



## kreika

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> It's funky alright, but for under 4k it would be a start for someone (but not me). Also someone needs to check Jerry's garage. Could be a big pile of (thin) "rusty gold" setting in his scrap bin.



Nope. He sold them for big money long ago. 🤣


----------



## SJ_BIKER

The missing parts add up to $10,000 so I'm out.


----------



## detroitbike

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> It's funky alright, but for under 4k it would be a start for someone (but not me). Also someone needs to check Jerry's garage. Could be a big pile of (thin) "rusty gold" setting in his scrap bin.




  I saw them in the pile behind the buildings rusting away...


----------



## OC54

It's a very sad example of a recreation.  It's not even an Aerocycle frame.
Also that rear fender is not even correct. Just feel bad who ever buys this
thinking there getting at least a frame.


----------



## volksboy57

OC54 said:


> It's not even an Aerocycle frame.



Can you school me on it not being right? It has the tab on the down tube, and the straight rear fork legs. I am not sure what I am missing.


----------



## catfish

volksboy57 said:


> Can you school me on it not being right? It has the tab on the down tube, and the straight rear fork legs. I am not sure what I am missing.



The list of correct parts would be a shorter list.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

I'm learning.... Fenders are not deep or wide enough, aftermarket but aerocycle looking rack, tail light is just a painted Raleigh rubber reflector, the stated reproduction tank and probably tank parts, handlebars look off, seat looks similar to what it should have... I'm sure I missed a lot.  Not something I would pay money for.


----------



## volksboy57

Oh, I was just asking about the frame.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

The frame looks OK to me-straight downtube with the anti-tank crunch gizmolator, and the fork looks the part.  The frame original frame is kind of a camelback. Let me know if I am wrong.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Found an ad of this....looks the same


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Ad


----------



## Freqman1

Closing in on $5k. It’ll be interesting to see if the winning bidder follows through.


----------



## BatWaves

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> It's funky alright, but for under 4k it would be a start for someone (but not me). Also someone needs to check Jerry's garage. Could be a big pile of (thin) "rusty gold" setting in his scrap bin.



The Jerry’s only made a dozen of these tanks (in the 90’s) and they sold for around $1200 at that time. I admit, I own one of there’s… but haven’t felt right to actually use it. Originally I felt it’s better then nothing, but is it really..?


----------



## Freqman1

BatWaves said:


> The Jerry’s only made a dozen of these tanks (in the 90’s) and they sold for around $1200 at that time. I admit, I own one of there’s… but haven’t felt right to actually use it. Originally I felt it’s better then nothing, but is it really..?



Not in my book. The tank is what makes these bikes. To me kinda like wearing a fake Rolex. V/r Shawn


----------



## BatWaves

Freqman1 said:


> Not in my book. The tank is what makes these bikes. To me kinda like wearing a fake Rolex. V/r Shawn



I couldn’t agree more.


----------



## OC54

Has anyone ever seen an Aerocycle with that seat post clamp?
That's a new on for me.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

so what is the going rate for these bikes? say a restored one with all the unique parts or a nice original? 

I'll tell you one thing, if my brother found an original at a yard sale for $100 he would sell it for $200. without even sending me a picture, he did this with a nice Rams Horn fastback, luckily it was before they got too expensive.


----------



## HEMI426

There are a few ways to tell a fiberglass item, in a photo the thickness compared to steel. In person the smell, the noise if you knock on it, the temp if you touch it (it holds a cooler temp than steel). My buddy makes fiberglass hotrod bodies, 34 3 window, model A coupe, model A extended cab pickup, model A roadster and others. I've bought a few over the years and built. At every car show you could smell the rezin and hardener still curring. I do not recommend knocking on or touching a car you think is fiberglass at a car show, the owner will tell you if you ask. I bought a bike missing half the tank, he took the half I had and reverse engineered the missing half out of fiberglass. Once it was screwed together it was hard to tell which half was glass. The smell gave it away.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

BatWaves said:


> The Jerry’s only made a dozen of these tanks (in the 90’s) and they sold for around $1200 at that time. I admit, I own one of there’s… but haven’t felt right to actually use it. Originally I felt it’s better then nothing, but is it really..?



If I had a correct frame and most other parts I'd use a quality fiberglass tank (if I already had one and $1200 bucks ain't bad) as a place holder while I searched for a tank and other original parts. It's when the whole damn bike is a repop and you say it's all legit that it's wrong. Just doing it for yourself, so what the heck. I do agree a restoration with repop parts is like a fake Rolex though.


----------



## BatWaves

OC54 said:


> Has anyone ever seen an Aerocycle with that seat post clamp?
> That's a new on for me.View attachment 1685410



The early Aerocycle’s had a specific ugly seatpost mast.


----------



## 1817cent

To me, that frame looks to be a modified frame.  I checked my restored original and believe the collar on the seatpost is wider than the collar on that bike.  The collar looks more like a cut down 37 or 38 from a different bike.  See picture below of an Aerocycle collar.  Catfish was right, there are very few correct parts on that bike.


----------



## Nashman

To me, the tank makes the bike and if it's a fiberglass repop, what's the point? A well done repop metal tank to me is acceptable.  An Aerocycle complete without the Zepplin metal tank ( no disrespect intended/just my opinion) is not a eye catcher for me, or a cool design either. From what I have learned is that they broke frequently at lower seat tube/bottom bracket. That says poor design or material.

The rack looks "generic" adjustable for many applications. The appeal of vintage bicycles to me are motorcycle or space ship, art deco, muscle car/bike or racer style look, and a tankless Aerocycle looks like a standard 1940's-50's CCM Canadian camelback frame that's just utilitarian ( gets you from A to B without style or grace) and that's ok. But boring.


----------



## ozzie

Freqman1 said:


> Not in my book. The tank is what makes these bikes. To me kinda like wearing a fake Rolex. V/r Shawn



I heard an interesting story how the fake Rolex watches came about. I knew a bloke who was a major player in the musical instrument industry in the USA. He told me on one of his visits to a Taiwanese drum factory in the 80’s he accidentally saw boxes of Rolex watch bodies. He was under the impression the same factory supplied Rolex and sold off excess production to the jokers who kicked out the fakes with second quality Japanese movements.

He was a squillionaire but for a bit of fun he would buy a couple of fake watches each time he was on a business trip in Asia to see how long they lasted.


----------



## 1motime

Sold  $7600.  Sounds like a bit too much according to expert opinions.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

What a comeback


----------



## Freqman1

Looked to me like the possibility of some shill bidding. If that’s legit then all I have to say is “sucker”


----------



## biker

It will be back.


----------



## Kickstand3

Wow 
Some serious Schwinn nerds !


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

Some pretty low feedback bidders that haven't bid on anything else for at least thirty days. The only bidder with a high score retracted his bid. This story is not over.


----------



## kreika

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Some pretty low feedback bidders that haven't bid on anything else for at least thirty days. The only bidder with a high score retracted his bid. This story is not over.



I would love someone to peg eBay for using fake robot bidders to drive up prices. All in the name of corporate profit! Just a theory of course.


----------



## Nashman

biker said:


> It will be back.



It was. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ebay-aerocycle.213228/


----------



## Nashman

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Some pretty low feedback bidders that haven't bid on anything else for at least thirty days. The only bidder with a high score retracted his bid. This story is not over.



apparently not? I hope this has a happy ending.









						Ebay Aerocycle | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

Anyone know the story on this one? Tank looks like fiberglass or is it just me?  https://www.ebay.com/itm/354239268030?campid=5335809022




					thecabe.com
				












						WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON HERE | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

This will be interesting. Pics look nice but the heart of the bike is the tank. It's a repro "not that there's anything wrong with that" but a metal tank/repro or not gives the bike more gonads in my little mind. Just saying. I hope @Freqman1 gets his Christmas present in good order...




					thecabe.com


----------



## catfish




----------

